# New Moebius Batman!



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I found this picture just a minute ago on FB. It was apparently taken at Comic Con at Moebius's booth. They definitely got Adam West right in this model and I'll definitely be picking one up as soon as they hit the street. Also note the sign for a Captain Kirk as well, that is something I hadn't heard of at all yet. Frank is taking lots of money out of my pocket but I ain't complaining.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Look closely at the glass reflection to the right of Batman. You can just make out the Kirk figure. I wanna see that kit too!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Bada bada bada bada, bada bada bada bada...BATMAAAAN! :woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a great Batman, very Adam West-like, and yep, you can see Kirk's reflection to the right.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

If you showed me that picture without the glass case backdrop I'd swear its a still from the TV show. Fantastic likeness. I'm really hoping all 6 figures of this series sees the light of day

And yes - you can see Kirk punching the pony-tail guy in the gut


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW! Awesome likeness, can't wait to get this one! Thanks for posting the excellent pic Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, that looks GREAT!! Excellent likeness!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Jimmy B said:


> And yes - you can see Kirk punching the pony-tail guy in the gut


HA!
I had to look twice, but that's me.
And here I used to think that Kirk was a nice guy.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hello Tie. So you saw the Batman and Kirk sculpts up close & personal? Whadda ya think?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Hope they follow it with Robin. 

Been out of the loop on this.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Jimmy B said:


> Hello Tie. So you saw the Batman and Kirk sculpts up close & personal? Whadda ya think?


I like the Batman a lot. They did a fine job on the sculpt and I have no complaints at all (but then I've never been a rivet counter type). The detail is nice, the drapery on the cape and cowl are well done, and they captured the "softness" in the physique pretty well without giving a noticeable gut. I wasn't going to get any of these kits, but I'll think about it now.
The Captain Kirk figure was nice, when I saw it I thought it was instantly recognizable as as Shatner/Kirk, but other's seem to think that it isn't so good a job. Looks fine to me. The proportions were a little off to me, but it is a doll after all. They are working with the body they've got. I didn't pay too much attention to it otherwise, I won't be getting it. I had my eye on the Tumbler Batmobile and the original Viper in the pre-paint packaging.
Lots of good stuff coming, wish I had more money.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I just saw Hot Toys Batman and Robin 1966. I am wondering if, there really is a demand for all this West / Ward Batman and Robin? I saw the 1966 Batman comic that DC has put out. After a 45 year drought, we are overrun with products that mostly appeal to people over 45. I would like to see 1/25 scale figures for the Batmobile and Batboat models, I read the round 2 may do them. Adam West is now known to young people as Mayor West on Family Guy. I will get the Moebius kit, since I have an IDC West Batman with a fair likeness.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

The Adam West Batman is a model kit... which I will be getting I am sure.
The William Shatner Kirk is an "action figure" .. which I will not get. Just not interested, but can see where others might be.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

apls said:


> I just saw Hot Toys Batman and Robin 1966. I am wondering if, there really is a demand for all this West / Ward Batman and Robin? After a 45 year drought, we are overrun with products that mostly appeal to people over 45.


There will be a demand because METV shows the 1966 Batman on TV constantly and it is heavily advertised on TV commercials and bus ads.

It's Batmania again. It's be nice if they used the sixties orange/black graphics.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

BatToys said:


> There will be a demand because METV shows the 1966 Batman on TV constantly and it is heavily advertised on TV commercials and bus ads.
> 
> It's Batmania again. It's be nice if they used the sixties orange/black graphics.


That's what you think, with the new Superman Batman movie coming out, people now have a mind set about Batman, go back to The Simpsons episode, "Mr. Plow", with guest voice Adam West, and Bart asks, "Who the hell is Robin?". I can see the action figures in a bin at Five Below next year. I have a strong attachment to the '66 show. I remember the night it came on, my sister was getting her ears pierced that night. I have a framed personally autographed picture of Adam West in my office, met him three times. I understand marketing and there is going to too much stuff out at once.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

apls said:


> I just saw Hot Toys Batman and Robin 1966. I am wondering if, there really is a demand for all this West / Ward Batman and Robin? I saw the 1966 Batman comic that DC has put out. After a 45 year drought, we are overrun with products that mostly appeal to people over 45. I would like to see 1/25 scale figures for the Batmobile and Batboat models, I read the round 2 may do them. Adam West is now known to young people as Mayor West on Family Guy. I will get the Moebius kit, since I have an IDC West Batman with a fair likeness.


I think many licensors of 60's material have realized that potential collectors of their merchandise are going to start dying in significant numbers over the next two decades or so, so they better act while they can!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

RB wrote:


> I think many licensors of 60's material have realized that potential collectors of their merchandise are going to start dying in significant numbers over the next two decades or so, so they better act while they can!


Now you are making me feel worse about my age! :freak:


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

starmanmm said:


> RB wrote:
> 
> 
> Now you are making me feel worse about my age! :freak:


No worries, you won't have to feel bad for very long.

:tongue:


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Another homerun by Moebius !


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

At Wonderfest, is there anyone who knows about Round 2 putting out 1/25 scale Batman and Robin( West and Ward ) figures to replace generic ones in Polar Lights Batmobile? Also, them on the Bat rope.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Was there... but failed to notice.


----------

